# Spiel = Buch



## PAN1X (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Büchern, aus denen ein Spiel gemacht wurde. Ich weiß bereits, dass es von The Witcher und Metro 2033 ein Buch gibt, bzw. die Spiele auf diesen Büchern basieren sollen. Was gibt es da noch so? Und bitte keine Empfehlungen zu den WoW-Taschenbüchern  Taschenbücher finde ich generell nicht so prall.

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2011)

Die Shadowrun-Reihe.  Die ist aber riesig.^^

Amazon.de: shadowrun - Bücher

Dann wäre da noch "Picknick am Wegesrand"
Picknick am Wegesrand: Utopische Erzählung suhrkamp taschenbuch: Amazon.de: Arkadi Strugatzki, Boris Strugatzki, Aljonna Möckel: Bücher

Auf diesem Buch basiert teilweise S.T.A.L.K.E.R.


----------



## r|sen_ (1. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe das mehr geile Spiele aus den vielen guten Büchern gemacht werden!


----------



## Supeq (1. Juni 2011)

Herr der Ringe gibts auch 

... es gibt sehr viele Bücher zu Spielen und umgekehrt, ich würd sogar behaupten, zu den meisten Spielen gibt es auch ein Buch. Von daher am besten selbst mal bei Amazon gucken^^


----------



## MasterFreak (1. Juni 2011)

GRAW, Crysis usw. gibt es als Bücher ^^
MfG MasterFreak


----------



## B3RG1 (1. Juni 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> GRAW, Crysis usw. gibt es als Bücher ^^
> MfG MasterFreak


 es gibt aber nen unterschied, ob das spiel auf dem buch basiert oder das buch auf dem spiel. deine genannten sind alle geschriebene Fassungen des Spiels, das Spiel war also zuerst da


----------



## Hagrid (1. Juni 2011)

Mir fällt spontan Doom ein  
Amazon.de: shadowrun - Bücher


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juni 2011)

Larry Niven - Ringwelt (& Fortsetzungen)
Spiel: Ringworld - Revenge of the Patriarch
Die Ringwelt diente auch als Vorbild für "Halo"

Frederik Pohl - Gateway
Spiel: Frederik Pohl's Gateway

Robert Anson Heinlein - Sternenkrieger (Starship Troopers)
Film & Spiel: Starship Troopers

Robert E. Howard (und andere) - Conan, der Barbar (und jede Menge mehr)
Zwei Filme, mehrere Spiele: Conan (Nihilistic Software), Conan (Datasoft), Conan (Virgin), Age of Conan, Conan: Zeitalter der Kriege (Brettspiel),

Fritz Leiber - Alle Stories über und mit Fafhrd und dem grauen Mausling
Spiele: Fritz Leibers Lankhmar - Pen&Paper RPG

George R. R. Martin - Fantasy-Roman-Serie: A Song of Ice and Fire
Fernsehserie & Computer-RPG: Game of Thrones

Muss ich "Harry Potter" erwähnen? Nee, ne?


----------



## Bu11et (2. Juni 2011)

Ich kann die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Romane nur empfehlen! habe alle acht durchgelessen. Und das, obwohl ich der letzte Mensch auf erden bin, der ein Buch lessen würde geschweige den dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben würde . Besonders die erste drei Bänder, die eine zusammenhängende Geschichte erzählen sind sehr interissant .


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juni 2011)

Na ich weiß nicht... Romanserien nach Spielen, Filmen, Fernsehserien sind... naja... wenn man Glück hat, sind einzelne, herausragende Exemplare bestenfalls durchschnittlich.


----------



## Tobucu (3. Juni 2011)

Also Bücher die es vor einem Spiel gab?
Mmm. 
Mechwarrior basiert auf Battletech Tabletopspiel und dafür gibst ne Menge Romane.
Warhammer 40 K ebenfalls.
Sämtliche Rollenspiele die das D&D Regelwerk benutzen ( wie Planscape Tourment, Neverwinternights, Baldurs Gate)


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2011)

Ach, da fällt mir noch ein Schätzchen ein  :

Karl May - Der Schatz im Silbersee.
Gab's mal als Adventure.



Tobucu schrieb:


> Also Bücher die es vor einem Spiel gab?



Tja, das macht die Sache schwierig. Bei allen von dir genannten Sachen entstanden die Bücher nach den bzw. von den Spielen.
Ich musste auch einige Sachen wieder knicken.


----------



## Hansaplast (3. Juni 2011)

Black Hawk Down

Buch (Mark Bowden) - sehr gut
Film (Ridley Scott) - gut
Spiel (NovaLogic) - sehr mäßig


----------



## Aufpassen (3. Juni 2011)

Starcraft Drehbuch. ;D


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2011)

Tom Clancy - Jagd auf Roter Oktober
Gleichnamiges Spiel auf Amiga, Gameboy


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Juni 2011)

Bioshock sit auch teilweise aus nem Buch entstanden, ich weiß aber net wie es heißt.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juni 2011)

In diesem Frühjahr sollte ein Buch zum Game erscheinen - also ist es wahrscheinlich schon da, nur nicht unbedingt auf deutsch: Bioshock Rapture.

So, einen zum Thema Game nach Roman habe ich noch

Michael Chrichton - DinoPark (Jurassic Park)
Die Filme sind ja wohl bekannt und als Spiel wurde die Sache auch verwurstet. Ein aktuelles Spiel soll sogar im Moment wieder in den Startlöchern stehen.


----------



## Freakyyy2011 (3. Juni 2011)

absolut nur zu Empfehlen ist die Diablo Reihe und Hellgate !! die absolut geilsten Spiel - Buch umsetzungen aller zeiten!!


----------



## lol2k (3. Juni 2011)

Bμllet;3052799 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Romane nur empfehlen! habe alle acht durchgelessen. Und das, obwohl ich der letzte Mensch auf erden bin, der ein Buch lessen würde geschweige den dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben würde . Besonders die erste drei Bänder, die eine zusammenhängende Geschichte erzählen sind sehr interissant .



Die Romane sind tatsächlich interessant und fesselnd - aber so generell würde ich nicht alle Bücher empfehlen, da es sehr wohl Unterschiede zwischen den Autoren gibt!
Band 1-3 kann man bedenkenlos kaufen - auch Band 4 ist spannend erzählt! Von 5&6 würd ich allerdings die Finger lassen - die sind dermaßen unterirdisch verfasst worden - das hätte sogar meine Oma faszinierender schreiben können! Bergauf - und deshalb empfehle ich es auch- geht es nochmal mit dem letzten Band, da er endlich ein Ende erzählt!

Also aufgepasst beim Kauf und schau dir die Bewertungen der einzelnen Bücher genau an - teils gibt es massive Unterschiede! Nur weil ein Titel auf dem Cover steht, muss der Autor und das Setting nicht zwingend das sein, was man sich darunter vorstellt!


----------



## OctoCore (4. Juni 2011)

Steve Purcell - Sam & Max (okay, das sind Comics, aber sowas zähle ich auch als Bücher)
Zeichentrickserie, diverse Adventures


Sergei Lukjanenko:
Wächter der Nacht
Wächter des Tages
Wächter des Zwielichts
Wächter der Ewigkeit
Filme: Wächter der Nacht, Wächter des Tages
Spiele: Wächter der Nacht (cdv), Wächter des Tages (Atari)

(Diverse Autoren) Perry Rhodan, die Geißel des Universums
Seit fünfzig Jahren Hefte und Bücher ohne Ende.
Ein extrem grottiger Film.
Spiele:
Perry-Rhodan-Sammelkartenspiel
Perry-Rhodan-Rollenspiel (PRRS) (Pen&Paper)
Computerspiele:
Perry Rhodan – Operation Eastside (Strategie)
Perry Rhodan (Adventure) Das ist gar nicht mal so schlecht!


----------

